# delays how to calculate the right value



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

hello to everyone

I wish to ask if there is any math formula for calculate the delay in m/s have researched but not satisfactory results .

Any help would be appreciated

Best regards
Francisco


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The speed of sound, at 20° C in dry air at sea level, is 343.2 m/s, for 0.3432 m/ms.


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

Then the distance multiplied by the speed of the sound in M/S right?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

HIFIbeginnin said:


> Then the distance multiplied by the speed of the sound in M/S right?


if you know distance in *m*, divide by the speed of sound in *m/s* to get time delay in *s*. For a distance of 3 m, (3 / 343.2) = 0.00874 sec., or 8.74 ms.

if you know time delay in *s*, multiply by the speed of sound in *m/s* to get distance in *m*. For a time delay of 8.74ms, (0.00874 x 343.2) = 3 m.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

AudiocRaver said:


> if you know distance in *m*, divide by the speed of sound in *m/s* to get time delay in *s*. For a distance of 3 m, (3 / 343.2) = 0.00874 sec., or 8.74 ms.
> 
> if you know time delay in *s*, multiply by the speed of sound in *m/s* to get distance in *m*. For a time delay of 8.74ms, (0.00874 x 343.2) = 3 m.


For the casual/sloppy, figure that 1foot is equivalent to 1second.


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks i just i did calculation and got that for my living room with 8.79M/S was enough for the room and distance so just thanks


----------



## Master Mind (May 28, 2013)

Well i im also facing this problem.:flex:

_____________
Master Mind


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Master Mind said:


> Well i im also facing this problem.:flex:
> 
> _____________
> Master Mind


???? Exactly what problem?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> For the casual/sloppy, figure that 1foot is equivalent to 1second.


1 foot = 1 millisecond I think you meant...


----------

